# Tortuga must be making some pens



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I haven't seen him on the board much. He must be turning lots of stuff.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Does anyone have Jims phone number. We might need to check on him. He hasn't posted anywhere since the 22nd. I had it but I messed up and deleted all my pm's.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey Bobby, call Bill Berry, I'm sure he has Tortuga's phone number. I'll PM you Bill's number.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

PM'd ya Bobby.

I tried to call him but got a voice msg saying the call could not be completed at this time, try again later. It didn't give me the option to leave a voicemail.

Jeff


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I tried and got the same thing Brew


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Here's 2 more #'s I found on some of his older posts:
713-781-5732, may be the house
713-526-1771 is the # at his pharmacy.


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*Maybe....*

The VORTEX has sucked him all the way in...LOL...Vic


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Calm down, Boys..calm down...Kinda exciting times around the old casa..Thursday PM had to rush Bride to Methodist..Intense pain in right leg..first diagnosis was prolly a blood clot, but...after 6 hour wait in ER, finallly got someone who knew what they were doing and x-ray showed a compression fracture of right hip. Don't know how it happened but the knob on top of the thigh bone broke off and and jagged end of the bone was pushing into the flesh..ergo..the pain... The socket was intact so Doc had to do a hip bone replacement Monday..All went perfect and she is feeling as good as could be expected. Started some physical therapy this am and she will have to stay in Methodist for another week at least...and maybe another month if she decides to condtinue the therapy on site instead of at home as we had planned. Kinda cutting into my pen making time, but I shall RETURN..LOL...

Got mighty lucky on this one..74 year old 89 pound woman...but she is one TOUGH little lady...Thanking God and my lucky stars...

Haven't been able to get on puter and will probably be absent for awhile..but I'm thinking of all you 'turners' and wish I could be up to my knees in sawdust too...

Catch you later...but all is WELL !!!!!!

Jim...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I will keep her in my thoughts -- I am glad you found someone to diagnose the problem and sort it out.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Glad she is on the mend Jim. Hope all goes well with therapy.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your wife Jim glad all went well with the surgery. Will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Jim,
Glad to hear you're alright and the Mrs is on the mend. Hope all goes well with her rehab.

Hope ya don't mind me throwing your #'s around, figured it was OK since I found them in other posts. Holler if you need anything.

Jeff


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Jim....hope everything gets back to normal real soon for you guys. Let me know if I can help out any on this side. Keep us posted. jim


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your wife. Happy to hear that they (the Docs) were able to find the problem and fix her up. I will say a prayer or two for her complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Keeping your wife and you in our Prayers here.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jim glad to hear your bride is doing ok. Sorry to hear about the hip. Just keep us informed, when you can. She is in our prayers.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for keeping us informed. Wishing the best for bride and you.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Glad you are ok, hope you wife heals up real good and real fast. Our prayers are with you!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the well-wishes and prayers, Guys..I think I'm in worse shape that she is.LOL..The hospital food for the patients is excellent, but the krap they serve in the cafeteria is a sin...and after sleeping on a fold-out easy/chair bed with strategically placed iron bars across the middle of my back...and somebody hopping in the room every two hours day and night to do nuthin'...I'm a little pooped. But if you got a family member in the hospital you gotta stay with them or nothing gets done at all..

Like the old joke says...I musta done sumthin' to pizz God off..Thought I had it all for a little while there..grinding out pens..working when I wanted to..talking to the dog..then all he11 breaks loose...Oh, well..as the saying goes..."This too shall pass"...

Looking forward to getting it all straightened out and getting her back home where she belongs and getting back to the 'Good Life''

Thanks again for all the prayers, well wishes and offers of help..Means a lot to the old geezer....

Got home for a 'quickie' nap time for a couple of hours then back to the battlefield..

Wish me luck..

Jim..."Pen Turner Extraordinare/On Hold"


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Just keep up your health and rest


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Lets keep them going. They still need our prayers.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Little Update..

Bill..you got that RIGHT...Docs informed me yesterday that now Hildene has developed pneumonia in both lungs..They jumped on it with massive antibiotics and the respiratory therapists have joined the orthoped guys working on the new hip.. Really feeling like a REALLY OLD MAN for the first time in lo these many years...but...with my luck...all will turn out OK in the end..

Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers...think it must be working because she seemed a little better this morning far as the coughing goes..and that's the one that scares old folks...People over 65 or 70 just should not go to the hospital..LOL(a little)

Later.....Jim


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

We'll keep the prayers up! We hope your wife continues to improve. If you need anything just let us know!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jim I was over that way today If I had known where you were I would have stopped by. Still praying for her quick recovery.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

jim i just heard. i hope the misses has a speedy recovery. prayers sent.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Jim...I hope everything is going well on your side. Let us know if you need anything and I'll come running. Prayers heading that direction! jim


----------

